# Best STOCK car speakers?



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello, This is going to be meant for a HOME system. But, hear me through and you'll see why I'm posting it here. I have an older kenwood amp. One I use now is kinda newer. My other one is from 1985. 50W But, I have 200W subs that it has enough power to blow. I tune my equalizer through winamp to be crystal clear and packed full of bass. Now, with how EASILY my speakers blow it's been a challenge finding something cheap that'll handle what I throw at it. Home speakers are always very expensive. I make VERY little and wanna do this cheap. So, what I've been thinking is going to a junkyard and picking up some speakers from a car. I know to push the cone, even pressure all the way around and if I hear the voice coil scratching it's a bad speaker. I've been into audio for years, although I'm sure there's still lots to learn. I especially had this idea after hearing Ghost- Cirice in my girlfriends car. ( I set the eq myself ) But, I know there's gotta be better speakers than that from a 2004 Buick Rondezvous and they're not that common in junkards. Surprise, a GM that isn't common. So, I was thinking maybe taking speakers from Lexus, Mercedes, Jaguar, basically anything a rich person would own. Because why not go luxury when my local junkyard will only charge $8.00 per speaker? So, what do you guys think would be best? The higher the wattage the better. I'm probably gonna build the boxes myself, and I might upgrade to a louder amp in a few years as well. But, a 50W amp that has the capability of blowing 200W subs, I want a high wattage.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

My theory is you're just amplifying distortion hence why you're blowing speakers


----------

